
Virginia man owes $1.5 million for sharing 10 porn films - chinmoy
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/11/virginia-man-owes-1-5-million-for-sharing-10-porn-films/
======
JoeAltmaier
Ignore a plaintiff; ignore a lawyer; but Never ignore a judge.

